#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Have you started playing "Call of Duty"?

## COD

Hello Online game lovers, Nowadays most of the people play online games especially Pubg. But now "Call of the duty" like Pubg is released. I started to play this new game it was amazing. I was really interested to play this. What do you think about this new online game? *Which is better "Pubg vs Call of duty"?

*PUBG-vs-COD-min.jpg

----------

